# 5050 smd led strip lights question



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

hey guys and gals just ordered 2 20" strip lights for my 10 gallon they are supposed to have 36 5050 led in each strip so 72 total. Im trying to go for low to medium lighting since I will not be running co2 not sure if I should use both or not. thinking one strip might give me enough light since the tank is only 12"


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Two strips should give you around 20-30 PAR, more if you have a good reflector to redirect the sideways light down further into the tank. That is enough for a low light tank. This is based on a big extrapolation of the data I got from 5630 LEDs, which produce about twice the PAR as 5050 LEDs.


----------



## Anon (Mar 16, 2014)

walzon1 said:


> hey guys and gals just ordered 2 20" strip lights for my 10 gallon they are supposed to have 36 5050 led in each strip so 72 total. Im trying to go for low to medium lighting since I will not be running co2 not sure if I should use both or not. thinking one strip might give me enough light since the tank is only 12"


Hi walzon,

A few days ago, I checked out a single 20" strip, which had 30 x 5050 chips on it. At a distance of 15" from the centre of the strip, the PAR reading was 16. So Hoppy's estimate with two strips is spot on. The strip was placed on glass and was 0.5" above the water surface. PAR meter was submerged in the water. In terms of relative output, the following figures may be useful:

400nm 30%
470nm 90%
650nm 50%
700nm 10%

Interestingly, I bought this strip here in the UK and it was described as being 'warm white'. However, the colour temperature measured 8500K - hardly a 'warm white'!

Hope this helps.

Anon


----------



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was hoping to get 30-40 par but that should be decent I guess I could always add another strip if needed.



Hoppy said:


> Two strips should give you around 20-30 PAR, more if you have a good reflector to redirect the sideways light down further into the tank. That is enough for a low light tank. This is based on a big extrapolation of the data I got from 5630 LEDs, which produce about twice the PAR as 5050 LEDs.


What experience do you have with the 5630 I was looking at the 5730 for my 40 gallon if you have used them before I would love to hear what your opinion is.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=545113 is the experience I have with 5630 LEDs.


----------



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks man just read the whole thread great stuff


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm making post on my newly installed DIY 5050 SMD LED, so far tank looks quite bright but only time will tell if the plants like it.


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hoppy said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=545113 is the experience I have with 5630 LEDs.


Wow this is a great thread!! Very good info, I did something similar but with less scientific research involved  I'm more of a try it one way, if it doesn't work try it another hehe


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

walzon1 how about an update? This thread is old but still beneficial to others with small tanks.


----------

